# Third-hand tool?



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

So after many years, I managed to misplace my third-hand tool. Went to 5 different bikes shops looking for a new one with no luck. Odd since it seems I used to see them everywhere, but I figured, "no big deal, I'll just pop on the internet and order one...."

So... when did they stop making 3rd hand tools???? Is this yet another reason I have for hating disc brakes? What do other folks use if they don't happen to have an accommodating spouse or helper nearby??? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

OldChipper said:


> So after many years, I managed to misplace my third-hand tool. Went to 5 different bikes shops looking for a new one with no luck. Odd since it seems I used to see them everywhere, but I figured, "no big deal, I'll just pop on the internet and order one...."
> 
> So... when did they stop making 3rd hand tools???? Is this yet another reason I have for hating disc brakes? What do other folks use if they don't happen to have an accommodating spouse or helper nearby???
> 
> ...


 I think they just call them cable pullers now: https://www.amazon.com/Pedros-13890...sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=Pedro's+third+hand+tool


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you talking about something like the Park BT-1 or the Park BT-5? If so, they're available on eBay. Those are both called a 3rd hand tool. A cable puller is called a 4th hand tool.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't know when they stopped making them, but same thing happened to me. I've used good stout rubber bands to hold brake calipers while snugging up the cables, if that helps.

How about using one of those plastic ratcheting clamps? You can pick one up at any hardware store.

While cable pullers are a different tool, it does seem that they have replaced the third hand tool.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Park Bicycle Tools BT-2 Brake Cable Stretcher "4th Hand Tool" - Excellent Cond.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Doh! Sorry didn't read the other responses. I looked on eBay and couldn't find what is shown above. I guess the next best thing is a Irwin "quick grip" but I like the simplicity of the old Park tool - a simple band of spring steel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

you're referring to this, right...?


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> Park Bicycle Tools BT-2 Brake Cable Stretcher "4th Hand Tool" - Excellent Cond.


Those make great zip tie pullers!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

OldChipper said:


> So after many years, I managed to misplace my third-hand tool. Went to 5 different bikes shops looking for a new one with no luck. Odd since it seems I used to see them everywhere, but I figured, "no big deal, I'll just pop on the internet and order one...."
> 
> So... when did they stop making 3rd hand tools???? Is this yet another reason I have for hating disc brakes? What do other folks use if they don't happen to have an accommodating spouse or helper nearby???


In more than 50 years of working on bikes, I have never felt the need of a 3rd hand tool. But that's just me.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Kerry Irons said:


> In more than 50 years of working on bikes, I have never felt the need of a 3rd hand tool. But that's just me.


Well, many less years. But, i never had a need for a 3rd hand tool. Just use your actual hand. 

OTOH, i use the zip tie tightener regularly. Just, not on bikes.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

ogre said:


> Those make great zip tie pullers!


That's what my BT-2 gets used for these days. I find that I haven't needed to use it to pull brake cable for a good number of years. Must be something to do with newer design calipers.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I still have one of the old spring ones like oxtox posted, and use it. Anything that you can tie around the rim and pads and pull tight will substitute. A toe strap was commonly used, but who has those any more? A length of old inner tube works fine IME.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

OldChipper said:


> Doh! Sorry didn't read the other responses. I looked on eBay and couldn't find what is shown above. I guess the next best thing is a Irwin "quick grip" but I like the simplicity of the old Park tool - a simple band of spring steel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Park Tool BT-1 "Third Hand" Bike brake Tool | eBay


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

DaveT said:


> Park Tool BT-1 "Third Hand" Bike brake Tool | eBay


Outstanding! Thanks!!!


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> In more than 50 years of working on bikes, I have never felt the need of a 3rd hand tool. But that's just me.


I, for one, am sooooo impressed. Might I possibly be allowed to lick you boots? :devil:

Which is just another way of saying... you post was supposed to help how exactly?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

OldChipper said:


> Outstanding! Thanks!!!


De nada Señor, el gusto es mío.


----------



## ThinkABit (8 mo ago)

There is a better, cheaper tool ($2.99)for this that you make yourself from a 6" Pittsburg quick release bar clamp. With this tool, the distance from the brake to the rim is adjustable. You only need to remove the 2 grips and drill a 1/4" hole in each grip to seat the domed brake nuts during adjustment. Here's the youtube video


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

ThinkABit said:


> There is a better, cheaper tool ($2.99)for this that you make yourself from a 6" Pittsburg quick release bar clamp. With this tool, the distance from the brake to the rim is adjustable. You only need to remove the 2 grips and drill a 1/4" hole in each grip to seat the domed brake nuts during adjustment. Here's the youtube video


dude can finally adjust his brake after 5 years. For what it's worth, I've been a pro wrench for 30 years and never used a 3rd hand tool. Most unnecessary tool in the bike business.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

If you are referring to the tool used to help hold tension on gear and brake cables, they still make them and are easily found at various online market places. 

Pedro's calls it a Cable Puller








Cable Puller


Fourth Hand Tool Made from laser cut heat-treated steel to ensure lasting performance. Ergonomic, cushioned grip, thumb lock for comfort and ease of use. Grips and pulls cables tight to simplify adjustment of derailleurs and brakes. Sometimes the task at hand requires more hands than available...




pedros.com





Park Tools calls it a BT-2 Cable Stretcher








BT-2 Cable Stretcher


Singlehandedly grips and pulls taut any derailleur or brake cable during installation, allowing you to set the perfect amount of tension.




www.parktool.com





I'm sure there are other generic versions. You just might need to try different search terms.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Gee, between carpenter's clamps, large plastic clamps from Harbor Freight, or even a Velcro cable loop, I've got endless possibilities just in my basement.....


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Gee, between carpenter's clamps, large plastic clamps from Harbor Freight, or even a Velcro cable loop, I've got endless possibilities just in my basement.....


Just use your "third hand"... Or your teeth?


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Or just use the second hand that god gave you. If you need one of these third hand tools, you should just take your bike to a good mechanic.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Finx said:


> Just use your "third hand"... Or your teeth?


I have a third leg, but that's not very useful when working on my bike.


----------

